# Hedgehog pancakes



## AnimeHedgehog (Aug 19, 2016)

So ima hedgehog noob, and I saw this recipe for hedgehog pancakes on tumblr. It uses olive oil in the recipe, and I'm not sure if it's ok to give them olive oil or not?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The olive oil in itself aren't a problem. Too much would be a problem. 
But can't say if hedgehog pancakes would be a good idea with only knowing one ingredient.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

If it's on tumblr, they probably mean my post (I believe it's the first hit on Google if you look for hedgehog pancakes) http://hedgehogsofasgard.com/post/111677822651/tiny-pancakes-for-tiny-hedgehogs

I use olive oil, but very very little. Only a tiny bit so the pancake doesn't stick to the bottom of the pan. If you have a better pan you might not have to use any oil at all, though :lol:


----------

